

How to Get A Job at a Top Ruby Shop - lpgauth
http://www.rubyinside.com/how-to-get-a-job-at-a-top-ruby-shop-1618.html

======
ardit33
god, maybe it is just me, but I really hate the term "We are a
ruby/java/python SHOP". Sounds too much like a sweatshop. Plus any
company/group that says we are _insert language_ shop, means that they are
either too big and not fun, or too narrow-minded (if they are a small team),
to just anchor with one language.

Language is just an expression of what you want to do. I have used python,
java, lua, c, in my career, and often find that a certain language might be
much better for certain tasks, and limiting/labeling a whole company to one
language is just not attractive.

~~~
bluefish
Couldn't agree more. If I was hiring I'd be less interested in the # of
patches you've submitted to Rails and more interested in examples of how
you've solved problems, in code (irrespective of the language) and in other
parts of your life. Speaking of other parts of your life, I'd also really like
to know you HAVE other parts of your life and you're not spending every
evening chowing Cheetos with the local Ruby guys. That's totally great now and
then but I'd want healthy, happy, diverse and interesting employees, not just
zombie Ruby monkeys who only read DHH, et al blogs and can't think for
themselves. (To be totally clear I've always had the impression that most of
the people like DHH in the Ruby community also expect their community members
to think for themselves as well and engage in healthy debate.)

~~~
donw
Look for the orange hands -- classic sign of the Cheeto maniac. Or someone who
uses too much tan-in-a-bottle.

Oh, and Ooompa Loompas. Not sure how good they are at programming, but damn do
they make good chocolate.

------
dustineichler
personally i think opensource contributions are a mainstay. if you aren't
already doing this, it's to bad b/c it helps. this advice doesn't apply just
to rubyonrails either, but it's cool to read as a reminder.

------
earl
Well... or email me. It's in the profile.

